

Apple's Startup Culture - designtofly
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/jun2010/id20100610_525759.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories

======
marze
I thought the most interesting moment in that interview was when Jobs was
asked about supporting Flash, he said they had to pick carefully which
technologies to support because they didn't have the resources to just support
everything.

This is from the CEO of the second largest company in the US by market cap
that has something like $40B cash on hand. It seems that Apple internally
still acts and feels like the small underdog, like a startup.

~~~
edge17
They still milk their engineers for everything they're worth - big or not.
Bandwidth is still a finite resource. Your solution would be to hire more
people, but hiring doesn't translate to quality of work and often time leads
to the opposite. Growing teams isn't a simple thing to do.

